# Styx primer



## Sammyparker5 (Oct 12, 2021)

Does Styx primer go good with ken aqua?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

You'll get more responses if you introduce yourself. This forum is for pro's fyi.


----------



## Sammyparker5 (Oct 12, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> You'll get more responses if you introduce yourself. This forum is for pro's fyi.


FYI I am a professional. Just asking a simple question


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Sammyparker5 said:


> Does Styx primer go good with *ken aqua*?


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

I don't think Ken Aqua would be into Styx...seems like a club kid to me..😊


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

My SW rep recommended shellac under Kem Aqua when I asked about it for a repaint type situation.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

Although many reps will tell you you can use shellac under Kem Aqua, they will leave you hanging if you have a problem. Sherwin-Williams corporate stance is it has never been tested so they don't back it up. I have used shellac under it plenty of times and it looks great when done. Myself and another contractor I know have both had minor issues with it. When they shipped the sample piece out for testing, they said "you primed with shellac, which is not part of our approved system. You are on your own." The rep gave me some free product anyways, but I stopped using it altogether. We switched to the regular Kem Aqua primer, but still had an issue here and there. Most of it was minor, but I hate call backs. We used it for about a year to a year and a half. I want to say we had 4-6 callbacks in that time. I've been mainly doing cabinets for over 10 years now. I haven't had 6 callbacks in 10 years, but did when we were using Kem Aqua.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Respec said:


> Although many reps will tell you you can use shellac under Kem Aqua, they will leave you hanging if you have a problem. Sherwin-Williams corporate stance is it has never been tested so they don't back it up. I have used shellac under it plenty of times and it looks great when done. Myself and another contractor I know have both had minor issues with it. When they shipped the sample piece out for testing, they said "you primed with shellac, which is not part of our approved system. You are on your own." The rep gave me some free product anyways, but I stopped using it altogether. We switched to the regular Kem Aqua primer, but still had an issue here and there. Most of it was minor, but I hate call backs. We used it for about a year to a year and a half. I want to say we had 4-6 callbacks in that time. I've been mainly doing cabinets for over 10 years now. I haven't had 6 callbacks in 10 years, but did when we were using Kem Aqua.


What system are you using now Respec?


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

finishesbykevyn said:


> What system are you using now Respec?


I was using ML Campbell Agualente Plus with no issues, but my supplier was a nightmare to work with. Sherwin-Williams turned me onto the Kem Aqua, and then to the Kem Aqua Plus. They gave me the service I needed, but then we started having call backs for minor issues. I know another guy who was using Kem Aqua and was having issues too. I ended up talking to my rep who carries Campbell's and the employee that was the problem was replaced with someone new. He acknowledged that the problems I was dealing with were unacceptable and the new tint guy should be able to give me better service. I decided to give it a go again because their product was very easy to work with, just like the Kem Aqua, but we have never had a call back with that product. He was right. The new guy does a great job. I have been cruising again with the Agualente since. They carry Milesi too, but not in my local branch. I have been tempted, but I know switching to a 2K is a more hazardous work environment. The catalyst is more toxic. I also don't like the idea of always having to have my product shipped to me. If I am in a pinch, I generally can get another gallon same day from my local branch, but wouldn't be able to with the Milesi. I know you like Advance, but if you try the Agualente, you will be amazed by the finish and turn around time. Generally, 2 coats of primer one day, two coats of finish the next, including front and back of the doors. In good conditions, you can powder sand the finish in 30 mins. A smaller job we can do 2 prime and a finish in one day. We generally don't exceed 3 coats in a day. And it's a Canadian company.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Respec said:


> I was using ML Campbell Agualente Plus with no issues, but my supplier was a nightmare to work with. Sherwin-Williams turned me onto the Kem Aqua, and then to the Kem Aqua Plus. They gave me the service I needed, but then we started having call backs for minor issues. I know another guy who was using Kem Aqua and was having issues too. I ended up talking to my rep who carries Campbell's and the employee that was the problem was replaced with someone new. He acknowledged that the problems I was dealing with were unacceptable and the new tint guy should be able to give me better service. I decided to give it a go again because their product was very easy to work with, just like the Kem Aqua, but we have never had a call back with that product. He was right. The new guy does a great job. I have been cruising again with the Agualente since. They carry Milesi too, but not in my local branch. I have been tempted, but I know switching to a 2K is a more hazardous work environment. The catalyst is more toxic. I also don't like the idea of always having to have my product shipped to me. If I am in a pinch, I generally can get another gallon same day from my local branch, but wouldn't be able to with the Milesi. I know you like Advance, but if you try the Agualente, you will be amazed by the finish and turn around time. Generally, 2 coats of primer one day, two coats of finish the next, including front and back of the doors. In good conditions, you can powder sand the finish in 30 mins. A smaller job we can do 2 prime and a finish in one day. We generally don't exceed 3 coats in a day. And it's a Canadian company.


Nice. I think we had this conversation already, but I've been wanting to try the MLC. I believe there are actually a couple outlets arounds me. Which primer are you using?. Is it called Agualente? Or what about the Arroyo? Is that stuff brush roller friendly.? Can you actually use it on repaints? I dont want to have to do a complete strip on a repaint, just too time consuming. We also still like to roll bases on the Oak cabs. I like the Advance for what it is, but know it's not a superior product. Just really user friendly, especially when brushing/rolling.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Sammyparker5 said:


> FYI I am a professional. Just asking a simple question


Well, FYI, an introduction would have made tjhat clear and generally speaking, all new commers are asked to post on the intro board.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Nice. I think we had this conversation already, but I've been wanting to try the MLC. I believe there are actually a couple outlets arounds me. Which primer are you using?. Is it called Agualente? Or what about the Arroyo? Is that stuff brush roller friendly.? Can you actually use it on repaints? I dont want to have to do a complete strip on a repaint, just too time consuming. We also still like to roll bases on the Oak cabs. I like the Advance for what it is, but know it's not a superior product. Just really user friendly, especially when brushing/rolling.


I am using the Agualente primer. Yes, you do have to strip it back some. I don't find it terrible. Most of the time, we can sand the old finish off pretty quick. A more detailed door can be a PIA. It doesn't have to be squeaky clean either. It's not like stripping to restain. I haven't tried the Arroyo. The self sealing aspect of it is appealing, but the literature I read about it, it doesn't rate quite as high as the Agualente, so I haven't tried it, although it does have pretty good ratings.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

Respec said:


> I am using the Agualente primer. Yes, you do have to strip it back some. I don't find it terrible. Most of the time, we can sand the old finish off pretty quick. A more detailed door can be a PIA. It doesn't have to be squeaky clean either. It's not like stripping to restain. I haven't tried the Arroyo. The self sealing aspect of it is appealing, but the literature I read about it, it doesn't rate quite as high as the Agualente, so I haven't tried it, although it does have pretty good ratings.





finishesbykevyn said:


> Nice. I think we had this conversation already, but I've been wanting to try the MLC. I believe there are actually a couple outlets arounds me. Which primer are you using?. Is it called Agualente? Or what about the Arroyo? Is that stuff brush roller friendly.? Can you actually use it on repaints? I dont want to have to do a complete strip on a repaint, just too time consuming. We also still like to roll bases on the Oak cabs. I like the Advance for what it is, but know it's not a superior product. Just really user friendly, especially when brushing/rolling.


I just talked to a rep today and they are going to demo some of the Arroyo to me. I'll let you know my thoughts. It is a 1K urethane based system, which I have been wanting to try anyways.


----------

